# Boron sharpening wheel.



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2015)

We have a crazy guy here that has a huge wood stash. 2 PM lathes- a one way and a couple nova's. A blank stash that would put 99+% of the wood stash's to shame. To the point though. He sharpens his chisels with a 180 grit I Think Boron 8" wheel. pretty slick how it works. Anybody know any about these?


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 17, 2015)

The only thing I know about them is that John Lucas (very good turner, posts on WoodworkingTalk.com and the AAW forum) reckons they are great. I don't think I can afford one at this time, but when the wheel on my grinder is worn away ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 17, 2015)

Are you talking about a CBN wheel? If so, I LOVE mine. I actually liked the one I got enough to get a second one (for the other side of the grinder). The 180 grit is plenty abrasive enough...no real need to get the 80 grit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> We have a crazy guy here that has a huge wood stash. 2 PM lathes- a one way and a couple nova's. A blank stash that would put 99+% of the wood stash's to shame. To the point though. He sharpens his chisels with a 180 grit I Think Boron 8" wheel. pretty slick how it works. Anybody know any about these?


Does this crazy guy even use a lathe? Or does he think by turning lumber you can see the other side of the flat board?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 20, 2015)

@DKMD turned me on to CBN wheels - they are the greatest thing since sliced bread (remember when they invented that, Mike? after fire, before the wheel).

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2015)

I love my CBN wheels. I've got an 80 and a 180, but as Mike said, the 180 is plenty aggressive. I haven't found a more consistent way to sharpen, and I like the idea that the wheels will likely never need to be replaced.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2015)

FUNNY FUNNY- @SENC and @Wilson's Woodworking turning it into a pick on the

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 21, 2015)

+1 on cbn wheels. Makes tools last longer because you don't remove as much metal.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

